# Puppy Barking



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

So, Casey is doing really well so far. She's sleeping pretty much through the night except waking us up once or twice to go outside. I started back to work on Tuesday and have a dog walker coming every 3-4 hours to check on her and take her out for an hour. I think she's barking the entire time we're gone because by the end of the night she can hardly bark at all. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to deal with this and make this as easy on her as possible?

Also, she cries constantly in the car in her crate when we go anywhere. Is this normal and how long does this usually last for? I really think she's doing good for only being here one week but my ears are sore!

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Not sure if this will help but it could be worth a try.
Have you tried perhaps leaving an item of your clothing (with your scent on it) near her crate while you are out. I read that in some puppy book we bought when we were getting ready to bring our guy home.
I have personally never tried it.
Good luck.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi

Floyd was exactly the same with the car when we first got him,he would bark from the minute we closed his crate door until we opened it again, but now a few weeks on he is fine, not a peep out of him - just keep taking your pup out for short journey's and she should get used to the car and not be so noisey. Good luck


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the advise. I just want to make sure Casey is acting like a normal puppy. Today we went to the vet and she hardly cried at all, of course I wore her out pretty good beforehand. I just feel so bad knowing that she's crying all day while I'm a work but I'm sure it will get better as each week goes on.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Tizane started whining and crying in her crate when we traveled at about three months which was bad because she goes pretty much everywhere we go. I ended up getting her a harness that attached to the seat belt and then a dog hammock for the back seat. No crying, no whining and we just drove from Texas to Missouri and back with no problems at all. Some dogs just don't want to be in the crate when they ride in the car. I quickly found out that my dog doesn't, and we've all been happier since.


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 2, 2009)

My pup is now nearly 10 weeks old and for the first week she barked and whined whenever we left her. This was just an hour to two hours a day to get her used to the idea, but god did she bark! I was so worried because I had to work two days this week and leave her for three hours both days. I followed all the usual crate training tips, but this week I stopped covering the crate as she was constantly pulling in the cover anyway and I thought well what if she is different and she wants the crate uncovered (I only ever covered three sides by the way) I also put on classical music channel on the radio, quietly in the background. So this week she has been much better, only crying and barking for ten minutes, and then sleeping, and when I come home she is asleep. I am so relieved! Another thing we did was confine her to kitchen more when we are home, not in her crate but just keep her in the kitchen for an odd half hour, just so she got used to idea that she can't always be right by our side. I think this has helped enormously.
I feel like I am finally getting the hang of this, until the next challenge!


----------

